# Logging Out - But Not Yet!



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Since the new look forum started, I keep getting logged out for no apparent reason. I log back in and all is well - except there is obviosuly a default "mark all as read", so I lose track of which posts of read or not.

Am I doing something stooooopid :?

Moley


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Moley,

Did you click the wee white box to stay logged in at all times?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

vagman said:


> Moley,
> 
> Did you click the wee white box to stay logged in at all times?


In addition to that - check to see that your browser will accept cookies.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

vagman said:


> Moley,
> 
> Did you click the wee white box to stay logged in at all times?


No, should I?

Moley


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

KevinST said:


> In addition to that - check to see that your browser will accept cookies.


I think I have it set to not accept cookies - I'm just paranoid :shock: Does this explain the problem though?

Moley


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Interestingly, I was on for over an hour tonight without any problems. I think it may be connected with me going off to another web site while still logged on here. I'll experiment.

Moley


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

ok.....

if you LEAVE here to go to another site (why!!!???? ), rather than opening the other site in a new window, it will log you out of here.

Clicking the 'always stay logged on', in conjunction with allowing cookies will mean that each time you come in here it will not prompt you for your username / password.

However, if you are opening the other site in a new window, you are still 'connected' to this place, so it should not log you out - until the time limit (shows when you log on IIRC) expires.

I'd personally go for 'always logged on' and allow cookies (but only in my opinion!)

HTH


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> However, if you are opening the other site in a new window, you are still 'connected' to this place, so it should not log you out - until the time limit (shows when you log on IIRC) expires.


It's happened when I've done this as well 



Don't I Recognise You? said:


> I'd personally go for 'always logged on' and allow cookies (but only in my opinion!)
> 
> HTH


I'll give it a try ... but since posting this problem it hasn't happened again 

Moley


----------



## ColinH (Jan 1, 2003)

I also get logged out unexpectedly. I do not put an X in the little box and, unlike the old system, there is no time limit to opt for. Is it defaulting to a time limit, maybe half an hour or an hour?

It logged me out while I was typing a posting and then lost it when I logged in again - very annoying.

Amended:
After further experience, I wonder if it logs out after a certain time without any activity on the site. Is that possible?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

ColinH said:


> Amended:
> After further experience, I wonder if it logs out after a certain time without any activity on the site. Is that possible?


Correct.

I'm working on ways to improve this "feature" of the site.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Ahh, that explains my situation - I used to go off to ... errrm ... another TT forum :wink: while still logged on here. I now tick the box and it's been fine ever since.

Moley


----------

